# TB 2.0.0.4 Filter weg nach Neustart -> Alternativen

## misterjack

Hab genau das gleiche Problem wie hier: http://www.thunderbird-mail.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28636

Hat jemand von euch nen Tipp? In dem Thread gibts ja nicht so berauschende Infos. Hab auch sonst nix relevantes gefunden.

----------

## UTgamer

Habe das gleiche Problem. Scheint wohl mit 2.0.0.4 zusammen zu hängen.  :Sad: 

Wäre ich doch bloß bei der 1.5er Reihe geblieben.

----------

## misterjack

In 2.0.0.5 besteht das Problem weiterhin. Glaub da wird mal ein Bugreport fällig  :Smile: 

edit: gibt schon einen: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=230279

----------

## UTgamer

Ich habe nun meinen Senf da auch mal zu gegeben.

Ich bin drauf und dran wieder auf 1.5.12 zurück zu gehen. Die 2.x Reihe ist einfach so buggy und wertlos, da kann man einfach nicht mit arbeiten.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## misterjack

Der Bug besteht seit 2004 und sollte imo trivial sein. Sagt viel über die Code-Qualität aus, ohne ihn gelesen zu haben  :Very Happy:  Ich bin jetzt weg von Thunderbird und hab mich in claws-mail verliebt  :Smile:  Kann Spamerkennung mittels bogofilter oder spamassassin, wobei den Großteil eh mein Mailserver taggt, was ich mit einer einfachen Filterregel aussortieren kann.

----------

## UTgamer

Ich hatte claws-mail vor Jahren mal probiert, das Ding hatte mir wirklich gut gefallen. Aber die sind leider lernresistent gegenüber HTML-Mails, ich brauche HTML-Mails für mich. Nicht mal funktionierende Plugins sind für diesen Zweck erhältlich. Das ist das Einzige was mich davon abhält diesen Client zu benutzen.

Ich würde ja wieder gerne diesen benutzen:

http://www.collaboration-world.com/cgi-bin/project/news.cgi?pid=2

Aber der ließ sich nicht mit GNU GCC 4.x auf AMD64 übersetzen, und einen weiteren Compiler mag ich nicht installieren, und die gnustep-make-1.12.0 ist sowieso schon outdated, das Projekt ist bei 2.0.1, und das passende Layman bekomme ich auch nicht zum laufen.

Das ärgert mich total.

----------

## misterjack

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Aber die sind leider lernresistent gegenüber HTML-Mails, ich brauche HTML-Mails für mich.

 

```
USE="dillo" emerge -av mail-client/claws-mail
```

 *Quote:*   

> Description:
> 
> Enables the viewing of html messages using the Dillo web browser, version 0.7.0 or newer. It uses Dillo's --local option by default for safe browsing. Dillo is available from http://www.dillo.org
> 
> 

 

Grade mal 750 KB als Abhängigkeit lässt sich verkraften  :Smile:  Ich habe diese nicht, da ich von Grund auf eine Abneigung gegen HTML-Emails habe  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Eine vernünftige eMail besteht nämlich nur aus Text, reinem ASCII-Text. Eventuell erweitert um einen Anhang (Attachment), welches ein vernünftiger eMail-Client auf Wunsch des Anwenders auf die Festplatte sichert und sonst gar nichts damit macht.

   :Exclamation: 

edit: habs gerade mal ausprobiert mit Dillo, funktioniert perfekt  :Smile: 

----------

## moe

Ich benutze das gtkhtml-plugin, und hab bis jetzt noch keine Mail gehabt die sich damit nicht darstellen liess..

Aber wir weichen leicht vom Thema ab  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

Stimmt, hab mal die Überschrift der Diskussion entsprechend angepasst  :Smile: 

----------

## UTgamer

[Ontopic] Thunderbirds Spamfilter sind komplett kaputt. Damit ist er für meine Zwecke unbrauchbar geworden.

[Offtopic]

Ich muß HTML E-Mails ja auch nicht nur empfangen können sondern auch erstellen (Kundenangebote erstellen), ich versuche auch gerade den unbrauchbaren Thunderbird durch GNUmail zu ersetzen, hänge aber hier an Layman noch fest.  :Sad: 

----------

## l3u

Seitdem ich auf KMail umgestiegen bin, will ich's nicht mehr hergeben :-)

----------

## UTgamer

Ich habe GNUMail installiert, es hat aber Macken in der Dockapp, die sich nicht auf dem Screen zurechtfindet, die Dockappmenüs sind nur sehr schlecht bis kaum benutzbar, die eigentlichen Arbeitsfenster sind in Ordnung. So kann man damit zwar mal eine E-Mail verfassen oder empfangen, aber mehr ist kaum drinn.

Dann habe ich mail-client/nmh aus der BSD-Ecke mit dem tcl/tk Aufsatz mail-client/exmh probiert.

Gut, das Ding läuft fehlerfrei ist aber so umständlich zu konfigurieren und gewöhnungsbedürftig, das ichs wieder aufgegeben habe.

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Seitdem ich auf KMail umgestiegen bin, will ich's nicht mehr hergeben 

 

Würde ich gerne, aber Kmail kommt für mich nicht in Frage da ich mit der aktuellen Gentoo-KDE Politik nicht konform gehen kann. Ein Update auf die Aktuelle KDE-Version ist für mich nicht machbar und daher schließe ich KMail eben auch mit aus, obwohl ich sonst nichts gegen KMail hätte.  :Wink: 

Für Mozilla-Thunderbird ist eine Notiz auf deren Versionsseiten nicht auf eine ältere Version zurück zugehen, ich tat es trotzdem und finde jetzt aber kein Profilfehler, bei einem Profil von 1,4 GB Größe.  :Very Happy: 

Also jetzt wieder zurück von 2.0.0.6 auf 1.5.0.12 und damit zufrieden. 

Muß ich noch die Filter wieder neu schulen, das wird auch rund einen Monat dauern.  :Sad: 

Ach und richtig viel schneller ist der 1.5er gegenüber dem 2.0er auch. Das ist direkt spürbar bei meiner Profilgröße (1,4 GB).

----------

## l3u

Was ist denn die aktuelle Gentoo-KDE-Politik?

----------

## UTgamer

Zeroconf kommt mir nicht auf meinen Rechner, ums verrecken nicht, da muß ich eben auch auf das neue KDE-Build verzichten.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4181797.html#4181797

Das hatte ich vor Monaten auch bereits erwähnt das ich net-misc/mDNSResponder nicht installieren werde.

Nun muß ich eben auf das neue KDE verzichten, und wenn der Fehler in der Kombination  KDE <> OpenSSL liegt, baue ich auch gerne KDE ohne SSL Support. Aber beide USE-Flags wurden so hardmasked in das ebuild eingefügt, das ich diese Flags nicht mit eigenem Wissen entfernen kann, denn der Original KDEteil dafür wurde zu gunsten von mDNSResponder ebenfalls entfernt. Also zwingt mich die aktuelle Gentoo-KDE- Politik zum Verzicht auf ein paar Dinge. Daher könnte ich nur ältere KMails verwenden, und darauf habe ich keinen Bock, denn ich weiß nicht bei welcher Version oder ob überhaupt irgendwann mal wieder mDNSResponder nicht mehr hardmasked darin sein werden.

Meine Einstellung ist das Features die jedem bekannt mit Schwachstellen sind zu Zeiten des Bundestrojaners nicht zu verwenden und dazu gehört eben auch mDNSResponder.

Außerden würde es nur unnötig meinen Rechner belasten, ich habe selbst für jede IP oder eth(n) Schnittstelle eine eigene MAC-Adresse eingegeben, da ich bereits Opfer von ARP-poisoning Angriffen geworden bin. mDNSResponder würde sämmtliche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen die ich getroffen habe adadsurdum führen.  :Wink: 

Zeroconf ist gut in einem geschlossenem Netzwerk das nicht mit dem Internet verbunden ist, z.B. in einer Firma mit mehren 100 Rechnern in einem Netzwerk. Sobald es ans Internet angeschlossen ist, wird es zur Sicherheitslücke. Es gibt keine bezahlbaren Router im Privatbereich die gegen ARP-poisoning schützen. Die 100.000 ¤ Lösungen von Cisco sind es auch nur bedingt. So eine Kiste kann ich mir einfach Zuhause nicht hinstellen.

[Edit]

Wikipedia und Linux-Magazin Link hinzugefügt, für diejenigen die nicht wissen worum es sich handelt:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARP-Spoofing

http://www.linux-magazin.de/heft_abo/ausgaben/2006/03/null_arbeit/(kategorie)/0

Im Linux Magazin den grauen Kasten mit der Überschrift "Sicherheit von MDNS" bitte lesen bei Interresse.

----------

## sschlueter

Ich verstehs irgendwie nicht. Kannst du bitte noch mal ganz genau und konkret sagen, worin das Sicherheitsrisiko bei KDE bzw. bei Kmail besteht?

----------

## l3u

Ich hab's auch net kapiert

----------

## UTgamer

Also es geht um diesen Bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172972

 *Quote:*   

>  ------- Comment  #19 From Carsten Lohrke  2007-04-26 23:22:09 0000  [reply] -------
> 
> The error definitely stems from building kdelibs without ssl and then trying to
> 
> build kcontrol with it. With kdeaddons-kfile-plugins it's the same problem.
> ...

 

Jetzt muß ich mich in das Kapitel nochmal neu reindenken, hatte damit schon abgeschlossen, und KDE-3.5.7 geblockt. Ohne jetzt nochmal alles durchzulesen.

Damit KDE-Anwendungen SSL nutzen können regelt die Unterstützung das USE-Flag SSL, SSL soll aber nun nicht sauber funktionieren, so wurde damit SSL in KDE funktioniert zeroconf als Abhängigkeit hardmasked hinzu gefügt.

Ich gehe jetzt davon aus das wenn ich im Konqueror oder anderer Anwendung eine https Adresse ansteuere nun SSL auf zeroconf zurückgreift. Den Sinn dahinter verstehe ich zwar auch nicht aber soll wohl so sein. zeroconf jedoch ist an Rechnern die nur über einen Router ans Internet gehen ein Sicherheitsrisiko. Lest euch den Bugbericht einfach mal durch wenn ihr es nicht versteht, ich nämlich auch nicht.

Sauber am funktionieren scheint es deswegen aber immer noch nicht zu sein:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-576387.html

Naja, KMail ist daher für mich auch nicht verwendbar. Ich antworte auf das Thema KDE-3.5.7 nur noch auf Nachfrage. Sollte es in einem weiteren Update, oder in der nächsten Version wieder ohne Zeroconf laufen reicht mir das, nur 3.5.7(-r2) ist für mich gestorben.

[Edit]

"Browserkennung senden" soll angeblich das Problem sein, nicht das der Bugreporter ebenfalls seine Kennung ausgeschaltet hatte, und deswegen Zeroconf eingefügt wurde.

Naja.

----------

